# Freebsd 11 and 12 support for asus fx 504 hardware



## nikmandal (Nov 5, 2018)

Dear forum,
Greetings,
I dont know if this right place to ask installation help, but still posting my question
I have asus fx 504 GD and both 11.2 and 12 beta 3 does not recognize the touch pad,
I tried to install 11.2 with usb mouse and was succesful, but unable to start gnome 3 or kde4 both give error related acpi
The laptop has gtx 1050 and elan-tech touch pad , can anybody pls help me to get my laptop in gui,
or pls guide me to right place to get help.

I am a big fan and enthusiast of bsd and find it exiting to use as desktop os,
os developers and experts are requested to include latest touchpad  and nvdia drivers  support in kernel to make os install with ease
Regards
Nikhil mandal


----------



## nikmandal (Nov 8, 2018)

can anybody pls help me enable touchpad on asus fx 504 , it is elantech touch pad and does not work on moused.
Nvidia also not loading correctly , it gives acpi erros , mismatch.

Pls help


----------



## vchan (Nov 8, 2018)

Intel CPU I assume? You need to go into the BIOS and tell it to use only the NVIDIA GPU. As for the touchpad check this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/synaptics-driver-not-loading-elantech-touchpad.59207/ and this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/elantech-touchpad-failed-to-read-capability-bits.68072/


----------



## nikmandal (Nov 11, 2018)

vchan said:


> Intel CPU I assume? You need to go into the BIOS and tell it to use only the NVIDIA GPU. As for the touchpad check this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/synaptics-driver-not-loading-elantech-touchpad.59207/ and this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/elantech-touchpad-failed-to-read-capability-bits.68072/


thank you I will try this


----------

